# Safety Razor



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi guys, just a quick one, I'm after purchasing a safety razor but there are so many to choose from, can anyone recommend a good beginner razor? 

Cheers matt


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the search button is your friend.on this very page there is a thread about it


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

A lot of people get god results from the Merkur 34c (known as the HD-Heavy duty).

Though recently a redesigned head by Muhle and Edwin Jagger has been getting good reviews. Its either the Muhle r89, or Edwin Jagger 89L.

http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html

Then you will want to know the best blade to stick in it... Well, thats another question, and very subjective tothe user.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I went for a Merkur 34C, which I'm still using a year on. It's a non-adjustable safety razor and is entirely made from chrome plated metal - some razors include plastic parts. 
The handle is shorter than that of the cartridge (i.e. Mach3) razors I had been using but it only took a short amount of time to become used to it. Merkur also do a 38C model which has a longer handle.

I chose Merkur because they are a German company and their razors have a good reputation. I decided that I'd steer clear of the slant style razors initially and I didn't want to spend out on the more expensive adjustable ones.


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

i got the merkur futur after not liking the parker 96L its much better - using feather blades at the moment and it is a joy to use


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have one of these and get on with it very well http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur42.html


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers for all your replys, I did try the search button but couldn't find any recommendations for a complete beginner.. 
So I need to go quite basic, because I didn't know about the open comb, standard head, adjustable razors and all bits like that..?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

From my experience of 2 months wetshaving I would say that you dont need adjustable just yet, its something that will complicate matters when you need to keep every thing as consistant as possible so that you can subjectivly feel different results from trying different technics and blades.

Have you watched mantics vids on youtube? Its about the best place to start your research on technique.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

I *suspect* there may be a Merkur 38C going up in the for sale section with a nice starter blade sample set...When someone can find the charger for their camera battery.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Phisp said:


> I went for a Merkur 34C, which I'm still using a year on. It's a non-adjustable safety razor and is entirely made from chrome plated metal - some razors include plastic parts.
> The handle is shorter than that of the cartridge (i.e. Mach3) razors I had been using but it only took a short amount of time to become used to it. Merkur also do a 38C model which has a longer handle.
> 
> I chose Merkur because they are a German company and their razors have a good reputation. I decided that I'd steer clear of the slant style razors initially and I didn't want to spend out on the more expensive adjustable ones.


+1:thumb:


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a few DE razors, gillette, parker, merkur and this one which is my favourite

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany... double edge [email protected] Jagger|0|user||15|

It's the same head as the EJ listed earlier, made by Muhle, it's solid and nicely weighted and very easy to use, great to learn with.

There's a few other threads on here and badger & blade have loads of good info and reviews a various razors.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> A lot of people get god results from the Merkur 34c (known as the HD-Heavy duty).
> 
> Though recently a redesigned head by Muhle and Edwin Jagger has been getting good reviews. Its either the Muhle r89, or Edwin Jagger 89L.
> 
> ...


I asked a similer thing not long ago and bought the Murkur 34c rom connaughtshaving, after a month of using it i'm very very glad I bought the 34c and found connaughts to be very good to buy from :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Dazza121 said:


> i got the merkur futur after not liking the parker 96L its much better - using feather blades at the moment and it is a joy to use


Me too i was reccomended one as you can adjust it easily which makes it ideal for newbies i've had mine a year now and love it


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Connaughts website isnt as slick as some of the others, but the service and postage cost is spot on!

I belive he is an active member on "TheShavingRoom" forums as PMayhew if you need to ask him a question about anything.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> Connaughts website isnt as slick as some of the others, but the service and postage cost is spot on!


Can't agree more:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I use a Merkur 34c for most of my shaving with Derby Extra blades that suit me. I replace them every 3rd shave. I like the Wool Fat shaving soap as well.

I get all my stuff from Cannoughts as well, great service and delivery.

Been using a cut throat for the past month or so, but only on my cheeks and neck so far.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just bought one before Christmas and got a merkur 38141 and I have not looked back. I use the merkur blades ans Pororaso shaing cream and get a great shave,

I actually enjoy shaving now I have these.

But it does get as addictive as detailing for trying new products:thumb:


----------

